
Ethreums Parity Hacked. Half Million Ether(150M USD) Frozen - abhutra
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/11/07/ethereums-parity-hacked-half-million-eth-frozen
======
sciyoshi
See also discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856)

------
ecesena
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642856)

------
Geee
This is exactly what Cardano is trying to avoid with Haskell based smart
contract language and formal verification.
[https://cardanodocs.com/technical/plutus/introduction/](https://cardanodocs.com/technical/plutus/introduction/)

~~~
hdhzy
They are formally verified but pretty low level (just like Blockstream
Simplicity).

For the record Bitcoin already contains a pretty simple but useful scripting
language [0]. See [1] and [2] for some interesting scenarios utilizing Script.

[0]: [https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Script](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Script)

[1]:
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contract](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Contract)

[2]: [https://curiosity-driven.org/bitcoin-contracts](https://curiosity-
driven.org/bitcoin-contracts)

